# Shot a Benelli Super Black Eagle Today



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I was rather impressed. A customer on the range had one and he let me shoot it. So I took him up on the offer since I'd never shot one before (truth be told, I only shot one semi-auto shotgun and it was an old Beretta of some sort). And it was the first time I'd ever shot slugs out of a shotgun, too.

I was amazed at the recoil. I was expecting the 3" slugs to really hurt coming out of that thing, and while it wasn't completely devoid of recoil, it was no worse than firing birdshot out of a Remington 870. He was surprised I didn't fire off all the rounds, but I decided it was best to put it down before I really wanted one for myself. $1500 is a little steep for me! 

So the full out ComforTech works. The one thing that amazed me was how loud and hard the bolt was. I could feel every move the bolt the made and I could hear it clear as day over all the other guns. 

Well, I guess this means sometime next week I have to bring my Super Nova (with half a$$ ComforTech) back in and reground myself. LOL!


----------



## snapda9 (Dec 25, 2007)

HOw did it group?


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

It was pretty tight.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

It is a very nice shotgun. I used a friend's hunting pheasants in ND. Obviously I wasn't shooting slugs, but it was very comfortable shooting #4 or 5 all day long.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm getting a Supernova tactical with comfortech stock soon...I'm curious to see how well the comfortech reduces recoil.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> I'm getting a Supernova tactical with comfortech stock soon...I'm curious to see how well the comfortech reduces recoil.


I didn't know they were putting the comfortech on the tactical stocks now. Cool. The comfortech on the supernova isn't done as well as on the super black eagle II, but it really does a very good job anyway. I have a super nova myself and was very impressed with the comfortech.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

No no, the comfortech is comfortech (non-pistol gripped). The tacticals are available in comfortech and steady grip both.


----------

